# Snail eating snakes



## Tom2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Does anyone have much experience with snail eating snake species? 

I have been looking at Pareas carinatus and found a few reports of them not making it beyond a couple of years even with CB young.

I was wondering if anyone might have found a solution to this? 

They are an amazing looking species and one I would love to work with.

Thanks for any help you can give 🙂


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

No personal experience with them but I have read and watched videos about them and what you have found in terms of reports is in fact true some species just don't do well in captivity.


----------

